# HP 1200 Series Printer



## donnatippetts (Sep 21, 2007)

My HP PSC 1210v doesn't work with my new Toshiba Laptop which runs Windows Vista. When I installed the printer, I get a message that the spooler is not running. Where do I find the spooler?
:4-dontkno


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Try typing *services.msc* in the Run Box.
You will be able to check that your Spooler Service is set to Automatic and is running.

If it is, we'll need to check your printer's software settings.


----------



## donnatippetts (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for the information. I have determined that the spooler is set to automatic. I am using a HP PSC 1200 printer. When I checked with HP, I ran a check of my computer, and it said my printer is compatible with Windows Vista. However, after installation, the printer will not work. I don't know what to do next. Thanks again.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I cannot find a bona-fide Vista driver for PSC 1200 at HP.
There is some babble about an "on-board" printer driver in Vista but with these you seldom get full functionality with a multi-function printer.

It may be possible to get some basic printing functionality with that generic driver but it will take some tinkering and you probably won't be happy with the results.

If I were in your situation, I would be thinking about a new printer with a proven Vista track record...like a Canon MP600 or iP4300
Unless you are a very low volume printer user, avoid the tri-color carts.
Too expensive to operate in higher volume.


----------



## donnatippetts (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you again. I was hoping not to buy a new printer as I have been very happy with my little HP PSC 1200 Series. I guess I should have inquired about it before buying my new computer. Your input has been invaluable though.


----------



## donnatippetts (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, me again. Just wanted to let you know I contacted HP through their Live Chat feature and they talked me through the problem and my printer is now working. Somehow Windows Vista did not properly install a driver, so we had to uninstall the printer and then reinstall. Crises is over. Can't thank you enough for your efforts on my behalf.


----------



## Peter Tew (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there to those that have a HP 1200 series printer,and are running Vista.I to had the same problem with mine and could'nt get the printer to scan,but have found a simple soluton,first go to paint,then hit file at top left of screen,then go to" from scanner to camera",then select your printer and bingo it's all done,and buy the way don't forget to save what you have scanned,you will find that in my pictures.Hope this helps you guys out there.Cheers Peter.


----------



## raven911 (Jan 27, 2012)

jflan said:


> Welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Try typing *services.msc* in the Run Box.
> You will be able to check that your Spooler Service is set to Automatic and is running.
> ...


Hello all. I am having the same issue, the spooler will not work. 

What is a run box? I typed that in the search box and didn't find anything. I am running windows 7 on a Dell Inspiron 14R lap top. The printer is a HP 1210v. When I plugged it up, the computer recognised it and supposedly loaded all the drivers for it automatically. I tried the HP trouble shooting tool and it could not find the problem. Please help! its doing this on my wifes HP computer as well.


----------



## maya2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Try pressing ..." windows(button) + r " on keyboard and a run box will pop up .


----------

